# Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau



## adamadamo (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
da ich ein absoluter Neuling bin hoffe ich, hier auf Hilfe.

Seit kurzem baue ich mir eine Gartenteich. Sprich nächste Woche wird die Folie eingelegt.

Da ich Student bin wollte ich mir aus Kostengrunden eine eigenen Filter bau.

Leider kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen welche Leistung bzw. durchstömung die Punke bei 8500L benötigt.

Es wäre auch super wenn ich einige Anleitung zum Selbstbau bekäme.
Welche erfahrunge habt ihr mit selbstgebauen Filtern?
Worauf muss ich hier achten?
usw...

MfG
Adam


P.s.: ich habe auch selbst einige Anleitungen gefunden doch leider stand nie die Liter angaben ober erfahrungen


----------



## Guppyfreund (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

Hallo, es ist wichtig zu wissen welche Fische du in den Teich setzen möchtest.

Mir wurde geraten, dass die Pumpe von Koiteichen das Wasser etwa einmal die Stunde umwälzen soll. Bei deiner Teichgröße müsste ein 9W UV Brenner ausreichen, ich würde dir aufjedenfall dazu raten einen Siebfilter zu bauen, das erspart dir eine Menge Reinigungsarbeit.

Ich bin übrigens auch Student, ich kann morgen mal Fotos von meinem low-budget Eigenbaufilter mit Beschreibung einstellen.


Mfg Sven


----------



## adamadamo (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

Danke für die Antwort.

Also ich bekommen von eine Freund wegen Umzug paar Kois und Goldfische. (ca. 20-30 Fische)

Ich finde es toll das du dir die Mühe machst.

MfG
Adam


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

Hallo Adam, 

Du solltest die Fische möglichst bald umsetzen und nicht erst knapp vorm Winter. 
Hast Du bezüglich Filter mal an einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter gedacht ? 
Das ist in meinen Augen eine sehr preiswerte und optisch gute Lösung eines Filters. Mach einen guten Vorfilter davor (Spaltsieb), dann brauchst Du ausser etwas gebrochenem Blähton, ein bisschen Folie und Pflanzen nicht mehr viel. 

Hast Du keine Angst das das zu viele Fische für zu wenig Wasser sind ? 

Wolf


----------



## adamadamo (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

Also die Fische kommen so schnell wie möglich rein. 

Deine Anregung klingt interessant, sicherlich wäre es bei der Menge der Fische nicht ausreichend aber hilfreich.
Muss mich da schlau machen. 

Und zu der Große: mein Teich wird grösser als der von dem ich die Fischen bekommen.


----------



## adamadamo (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

Es bauen wohl doch nicht so viele wie ich dachte. 

Zu den Bodenfilter:
Funktioniert es wie ein Schwammfilter im Aquarium?
D.h. man baut ein Rohsystem auf dem Grund dieses wird mit Blähton bedeckt.
Das Rohsystem mit einem Steigroh verbunden und angetrieben durch eine Luftpumpe?
Sprich, durch den Unterdruck wir das Wasser durch den Blähton angesaugt und nach Oben befördert.

Nur wozu die Folie und die Pflanzen?


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

Das Grundprinzip ist hier ganz gut erklärt. Auch wenns bei dem Link eher um größere Mengen Abwasser geht. Und das ganze in klein. 
Um eine Pumpe kommst Du nicht umhin. 

Und auch wenn es einige vielleicht nervt: Das die Menge Fische vorher in einem noch kleineren Teich war bedeutet nicht das Deine Teichgröße für die Menge ausreichend ist. Bitte unbedingt bedenken, wie groß ein Koi / __ Goldfisch werden kann. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## adamadamo (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Und auch wenn es einige vielleicht nervt: Das die Menge Fische vorher in einem noch kleineren Teich war bedeutet nicht das Deine Teichgröße für die Menge ausreichend ist. Bitte unbedingt bedenken, wie groß ein Koi / __ Goldfisch werden kann.



Hast ja recht habe nun den Bestand auf 10 reduziert.


----------



## Guppyfreund (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

Sorry wegen der langen Wartezeit, hier nun die Bilder:


Kissenbox aus dem Baumarkt ~30€





UV Brenner über das passende 1/2" Gewindestück von der anderen Seite befestigt





Von dem UV Brenner gehts in eine Regenrinne, die mit Silikon und Gewindestangen gehalten wird




Durch eine Aussparung und eine Plastikleiste die durch Silikon und Plastiknieten fixiert wird läuft das Ganze dann über ein 200my Sieb ~30€ (ich würde an deiner Stelle 250my nehmen, da es schnell verstopft) mit Rahmen aus Plastikleisten (wird ebenfalls mit Plastiknieten zusammengehalten), dieses muss ich nach 3 Tagen einmal abbürsten und jedes Wochenende mit einem Wasserstrahl reinigen, da es verstopft





Danach kommt eine grobe, mittlere und eine feine Filtermatte (ich würd mehr feine nehmen da sich dort mehr Bakterien ansiedeln können)





Abschließend läuft das Wasser durch ein mit Silikon fixiertes Abwasserrohr zurück in den Teich

Mein Teichwasser ist klar, die Fische sind gesund und wachsen prächtig, ich plane aber dennoch eine biologische Filterung aus einer Regentonne mit __ hel-x nachzuschalten, da ich immer mehr füttern muss.

Hoffe ich konnte dir eine kleine Anregung geben, 

Gruß Sven


----------



## adamadamo (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

 

sieht sehr interessant aus, ich werde wohl prinzipiel ahnlich bauen.

Doch eine Frage fällt mir sofort ein:
Ich würde gern den Filter in der Erde eintauche, muss man dabei was besonder beachten?


----------



## oneillorig (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

Eine super Idee hast du da verwirklicht. Sieht ganz gut aus. Warum hast du bei dem Endrohr nicht eine Rohrdichtung genommen. Die hällt 100% dicht und das Loch hast du ja schon.


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

hi sven
gute idee und gut gemacht. 



> läuft das Ganze dann über ein 200my Sieb ~30€ (ich würde an deiner Stelle 250my nehmen, da es schnell verstopft)



ne, das hast du schon richtig gemacht. bei 250my geht mehr schmutz in die nächste kammer und setzt die schneller zu.



> Danach kommt eine grobe, mittlere und eine feine Filtermatte (ich würd mehr feine nehmen da sich dort mehr Bakterien ansiedeln können)



du hast dir da eine guten schmutzfilter gebaut, der nicht nur grobe sondern auch feinen schmutz filtert. für die feine filterung reichen bei solchen systemen 2-3 filtermatten aus. grob-mittel-fein oder gleich mittel und dann fein. alles andere was dahinter folgt ist für die minz. aber du hast je eh geschrieben das es mehr als biozone dienen soll.
dafür ist es aber nicht besonders gut geeignet sven. 



> Mein Teichwasser ist klar, die Fische sind gesund und wachsen prächtig, ich plane aber dennoch eine biologische Filterung aus einer Regentonne mit __ hel-x nachzuschalten, da ich immer mehr füttern muss.



da stimme ich dir zu und mit deiner feinen filterung wird das hel-x seine arbeit in ganzem maße verrichten können


----------



## Guppyfreund (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

Danke für das Feedback 



			
				adamadamo schrieb:
			
		

> sieht sehr interessant aus, ich werde wohl prinzipiel ahnlich bauen.
> 
> Doch eine Frage fällt mir sofort ein:
> Ich würde gern den Filter in der Erde eintauche, muss man dabei was besonder beachten?



Du musst dran denken das dein Filter durch Schwerkraft funktioniert, dein Einlauf muss über dem Auslauf liegen und der Auslauf über dem Teich...



			
				oneillorig schrieb:
			
		

> Eine super Idee hast du da verwirklicht. Sieht ganz gut aus. Warum hast du bei dem Endrohr nicht eine Rohrdichtung genommen. Die hällt 100% dicht und das Loch hast du ja schon.



Eine Rohrdichtung sollte bei mir im Baumarkt 15€ kosten, ich habe mir dann doch lieber die Mühe gemacht und das Rohr perfekt eingepasst und Silikon hatte ich noch genug...



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> ne, das hast du schon richtig gemacht. bei 250my geht mehr schmutz in die nächste kammer und setzt die schneller zu.



Das 200my Sieb wird von den Algen leider verstopft und ich muss es wöchentlich mit einem Druckstrahl reinigen, ich dachte mir nur das man bei 250my vielleicht nicht das Problem hat aber wenn zu viel Dreck durch geht hast du Recht  




			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> da stimme ich dir zu und mit deiner feinen filterung wird das __ hel-x seine arbeit in ganzem maße verrichten können



Wenn es soweit ist werde ich nochmal Bilder einstellen 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

hi


> Eine Rohrdichtung sollte bei mir im Baumarkt 15€ kosten, ich habe mir dann doch lieber die Mühe gemacht und das Rohr perfekt eingepasst und Silikon hatte ich noch genug...


kann nicht sein, die kosten 1€.....guckst du da
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/22284&d=1204396978


----------



## Guppyfreund (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> kann nicht sein, die kosten 1€.....guckst du da
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/22284&d=1204396978



Hmm dann hab ich mich wahrscheinlich verguckt, danke für den Tipp  


Gruß Sven


----------



## tattoo_hh (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> kann nicht sein, die kosten 1€.....guckst du da
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/22284&d=1204396978




hallo jürgen,
und für die hat man mir beim großen E rund 10€ plus versand abverlangt.....
die adresse mit 1€ würde mich mal interessieren..


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

hi carsten

na im baumarkt bei den ht-rohren...1,19€ habe ich da bezahlt.


----------



## tattoo_hh (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hi carsten
> 
> na im baumarkt bei den ht-rohren...1,19€ habe ich da bezahlt.



sowas haben die bei uns nicht.  weder bei 20%markt noch in dem großen, gelben B....
und der mist 10€ war der billigste im netz...
egal, hinterher hat man immer zuviel bezahlt


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

hi
wenn du mal mehrere brauchst, sag mir bescheid.
ich bin eh öfters im baumarkt und auf der arbeit kommt bei uns dpd-versand
direkt ins haus, wäre also kein großer aufwand und problem.


----------



## matzeed7 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> wenn du mal mehrere brauchst, sag mir bescheid.
> ich bin eh öfters im baumarkt und auf der arbeit kommt bei uns dpd-versand
> direkt ins haus, wäre also kein großer aufwand und problem.




Also bei uns kosten diese Dichtungen um die 2€ und es gibt sie bei fast alles Baumärkten-->Globus, OBI, BAHR usw


Was viele nicht wissen, ist der Punkt das die Zubehörteile von Oase zB für den Biotec18 recht günstig und von guter Qualität sind. So kostete mir eine
DN70 Tonnendurchführung des Biotec rund 6€, der Zugschieber liegt bei ca 9€
Das sieb war auch nicht sonderlich teuer....
Nur so als info


----------



## adamadamo (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

mano da will ich endlich den Filter bauen und muss fest stellen das mehre Baumärkte in meinem Umkreis keine geschlossen und wasserdichte Box anbieten.

Wenn ich mir die Filtermatten angucke wäre eine Box mit 50mm breit und hoch optimal, nur wo bekommt man solche noch?


----------



## adamadamo (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

Folgendes Konzept habe ich mir nach einigen Anregungen und möglichen Materialein im Baumarkt ausgedacht:

Der Filter soll aus 4 rechteckigen Speiskübeln (a 60L) bestehen.

Kammer 1: Schlauchstücke (Funktion wie Powerballs)
Kammer 2: Tonrollen 
Kammer 3: Filtermatte grob
Kammer 4: Filtermatte mittel / Pumpe (2700L/h 65W)

Ist die Reihenfolge so inordnung?
Reicht das filtervolumen für ein 8500L Teich?
Wo muss eine UV-Lampe angebracht werden? Vor oder nach dem Filter?


----------



## tattoo_hh (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

...und wo bleibt die vorfilterung? ich hab hier noch nicht einmal bürsten gesehen...
und mit schlappen 240liter ein wenig klein....  solltest zusehen das du auf 10% deines teichvolumen kommst...


----------



## matzeed7 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

ich würde mir erst mal eine bessere Pumpe besorgen, die nicht mit 65W nur ca 3000l pumpt.

Dann würde ich Tonnen nehmen. Maurerkübel sind viel viel zu klein.


----------



## oneillorig (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

Desweiteren seht es so aus, als willst du das Wasser an ein und der selben Stelle ansaugen und wieder zurück in den Teich führen. Das bringt genau gar nichts. Versuche die Pumpe so weit wie möglich weg von dem Rücklauf, damit erzielst du eine komplette Reinigung deines Teiches. Es muss in Bewegung bleiben. Überdenke es alle noch ein wenig. Aber schonmal ein guter Anfang.

Ich perönlich rate dir zu 3 Regentonnen á 200 Liter. Damit hast du zwar nicht ganz dir 10% (wäre optimal) erreicht aber es würde vollkommen reichen. Die würde ich aber auch anders betücken. Vielleicht kannst du aber auch einen Vortex noch vorklemmen. Die Filterreihenfolge sollte von Grob bi fein gehen. Es bringt also nichts wenn du erst die Schlauchstücke, dann die Tonrollen und dann erst die groben und feinen Matten. Mein Vorschlag. 1. Vorfilter, 2. Grobe Matten, 3. Feine Matten, 4, Schlauchstücke oder Tonrollen (warum nicht __ HEL-X dann kannst du dir die Tonrollen und den Schlauch sparen)  

Darf ich fragen was das für Schlauchstücke wären die du in den ersten Kübel machen wolltest?

Meiner Meinung nach muss die UVC Lampe davor geklemmt werden, damit es die Algen spaltet und deine Filtermaterialien sie auffangen können. Dahinter bringt meiner Meinung nach nichts außer das du die Mikros zerstörst.


----------



## adamadamo (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*



			
				tattoo_hh schrieb:
			
		

> ...und wo bleibt die vorfilterung? ich hab hier noch nicht einmal bürsten gesehen...
> und mit schlappen 240liter ein wenig klein....  solltest zusehen das du auf 10% deines teichvolumen kommst...



Wow 10% das heist 850L Filter



			
				matzeed7 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde mir erst mal eine bessere Pumpe besorgen, die nicht mit 65W nur ca 3000l pumpt.
> 
> Dann würde ich Tonnen nehmen. Maurerkübel sind viel viel zu klein.



Stimmt die Pumpe benötigt recht viel Leistung für die Fördermenge, momentan muss sie aber reichen. Wird aber demnächst getauscht.

Zu der Filtergrosse verwundere es mich sehr denn schliesslich sind die meisten Kauffilter viel kleiner und für grössere Teiche ausgelegt. Egal ob NOname oder Markenfilter.



			
				oneillorig schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren seht es so aus, als willst du das Wasser an ein und der selben Stelle ansaugen und wieder zurück in den Teich füren. Das bringt genau gar nichts. Versuche die Pumpe so weit wie möglich weg von dem Rücklauf, damit erzielst du eine komplette Reinigung deines Teiches. Es muss in Bewegung bleiben. Überdenke es alle noch ein wenig. Aber schonmal ein guter Anfang.



Sorry das liegt nur an der Darstellung.
Der Ansaug wird direkt am Rande des Teiches sein. 
Der Ausstrom wird über eine integrierten Brunnen weiter entfernt erfolgen.


----------



## adamadamo (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

@oneillorig
was die Anordnung der Filtermedien angeht war ich mir nicht sicher, ich habe es einfach am Beispiel eines Aquariumfilter gewählt.
Werde aber deine Ratschlag befolgen 

Zu der frage welcher schlauch siehe Bild.
Ich habe diese Variante gewählt da sie günstiger ist als __ Hel-X.

Naja ist sicher nicht die beste wahl aber als Student mit Kind ist mein Butget recht klein.


----------



## matzeed7 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

die Angaben auf den zu kaufenden Filtern, kommen viel zu oft vom lieben Gott, dh wenn man fleisig genug betet stimmen sie


ich bin zu der Einsicht gekommen, das wenn man einen Klaren Teich haben möchte, das a und o die Pumpe ist. Schafft diese nicht ausreichend Strömung in den Teich zu bringen, setzen sich viel zu viele Stoffe ab, die dann das Wasser
einfärben, nur ist es sehr schwer diese Stoffe aus dem Wasser zu filtern.


----------



## Guppyfreund (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

Hallo,

wie möchtest du denn das Wasser vom Teich in die erste Filterkammer bekommen? So wie in deiner Zeichnung funktioniert das nicht, das Rohr müsste unterhalb des Wasserspiegels verlaufen...

Gruß Sven


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

hi
bin ein bissi spät dran. 
den vortex würde ich nehmen, die funzen schon beim 300ltr fass nicht richtig.



> Meiner Meinung nach muss die UVC Lampe davor geklemmt werden, damit es die Algen spaltet und deine Filtermaterialien sie auffangen können. Dahinter bringt meiner Meinung nach nichts außer das du die Mikros zerstörst.


da wird nix auffgefangen, viel zu klein, schalte die lampe nach dem filter.

was ist eigentlich eine tonrolle? 

normaler weise schlage ich hier immer die einfache variante vor. 
ganz einfach siebfilter und dann __ hel-x evtl uvc.

wenns billig sein muß guckst du da...
schmutzfilter:1 regentonne 300ltr
http://www.teichtechnik-selbstbau.de/html/bauanleitungen.html
suche dort den siebfilter, so könntes du ihn bauen.statt den sieb könntes du auch schaumstoffmatten zuschneiden und mit dem ring festklemmen.
biofilter:2 regentonnen 300ltr
deine schläuche und tonrollen las mal lieber.
nimm doch lieber lavasteine die kosten auch nicht viel.

ich denke viel billiger gehts nicht.

ach, fast vergessen das erste bild ist falsch


----------



## adamadamo (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*



			
				Guppyfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wie möchtest du denn das Wasser vom Teich in die erste Filterkammer bekommen? So wie in deiner Zeichnung funktioniert das nicht, das Rohr müsste unterhalb des Wasserspiegels verlaufen...
> 
> Gruß Sven



hmmm, wenn permanent Wasser im Rohr sich befindet müsste sich normalerweise der Wasserspiegel ausgleichen!?



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> was ist eigentlich eine tonrolle?
> 
> ach, fast vergessen das erste bild ist falsch



Tonrollen werden oft im Aquarinenfiltern verwendet.
Was ist an den Bild falsch?


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

hi
[QUOTEWas ist an den Bild falsch?][/QUOTE]

ganz einfach

ich habe noch nie ein rohr gesehen das im wasser steht und wo das wasser nach oben läuft.
sowas würde nur bei einer druckfilteranlage funktionieren.


----------



## Plätscher (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*



			
				adamadamo schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm, wenn permanent Wasser im Rohr sich befindet müsste sich normalerweise der Wasserspiegel ausgleichen!?



Ja, das nennt sich das "Prinzip der kommunizierenden Röhren", funktioniert auch.

*Aber* in dem Rohr entstehen auch im laufe der Zeit Gase die sich am höchsten Punkt sammeln und irgendwann brechen sie den Fluss des Wassers und wenn du das nicht merkst läuft dein Filter trocken.

Ich habe auf diese Weise jahrelang einen kontrolierten Wasserüberlauf betrieben. Aber 2-3mal im Jahr mußte ich den Schlauch neu mit Wasser starten.
Bei einem Überlauf ist das nicht schlimm aber bei einem Filter?


----------



## adamadamo (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

Schön das noch einander das Prinzip kennt.  

Das mit den Gase war mir aber so nicht bekannt.
D.h. ihr alle Pumpt das Wasser in den Filter?

Der Grund warum ich es so machen wollte ist einfach. Ich wollte mir die Zweite Pumpe ersparren. Den das einströmmen der gefilterten Wassers sollte über den Brunnen im Teich erfolgen und um diesen mit genunge Druck zubereiben sollte die Pumpe hinter den Filter sein.

Naja, aber das werde ich wohl nicht realisieren können.


----------



## Jürgen-V (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

hi


> hmmm, wenn permanent Wasser im Rohr sich befindet müsste sich normalerweise der Wasserspiegel ausgleichen



ich hatte nur das bild im kopf und den text überlesen. 

stimmt natürlich so würde es gehen, ich hatte auch schon mal darüber ne frage hier im forum gestellt.

die antwort war die gleiche wie plätschers ausage.


----------



## adamadamo (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

Ok also muss mein Filter ein Volumen von mindestes 800L haben.

Daher würde ich jetzt Regenfässer nehmen, 
jetzt ist nur die Frage was ist besser 
4x 200L oder 8x 100L?


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

hi



> Daher würde ich jetzt Regenfässer nehmen,
> jetzt ist nur die Frage was ist besser
> 4x 200L oder 8x 100L?



weder noch, nimm 3x300ltr.
weniger kosten, mehr platz,viel weniger arbeit und die möglichkeit undichter stellen minimierst du auch noch.


----------



## adamadamo (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



echt ich dachte mehre kleine Module wären besser, sprich wie die Oase Biotec Filter Module.


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

hi
bei einem bio-filter ist das volumen, die oberfläche des filtermaterials und die
gleichmäßige durchströmung wichtig.
eine große kammer mit zb.300ltr kann um eine vieles besser sein wie 5 100ltr.
fazit:
achte beim bau auf eine gute vorfilterung, dann hast du schon mal die halbe miete.
nimm eine gutes filtermaterial und sorge für eine gleichmäßige durchströmung der filterkörper und du kannst dir ein drittel oder mehr an filtervolumen sparen.
(war bei mir so)

das wars schon im grobem.


----------



## adamadamo (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

wie gross sollte den die Pumpe sein?

sprich bei 8500Teich und einem Filter von ca. 600-900L.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

Min. 6500 Liter/h, besser 8.000 Liter/h. 10.000 Liter/h geht auch noch.


----------



## adamadamo (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

nach einer längeren Pause wieder da 

Hier meinen aktuellen "Filer" 

6 Kammer je 120L
Kammer 1 Vorfilter
Kammer 2 Schwämme & Ton
Kammer 3 Schwämme
Kammer 4 Schwämme
Kammer 5 Steine
Kammer 6 Steine

diese Filtermedien sind aus Finanziellengründen erstmal nur provisorisch. -> wo kann man günstig welche beziehen?
Vielleicht ist auch die Reihenfolge falsch, falls ja wäre ich für einen Tipp dankbar


----------



## adamadamo (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

Ich reinigen gerade mein Filter und nehme alle Medien raus.

So das ich die Medien neu struktieren kann.
Daher würde ich mich über Tipps bezüglich der Reihenfolge sehr freuen.

Zuvor war der Filter mit 6 Kammer je 120L so besetzt:
Kammer 1 Vorfilter 3x Filterkartuschen
Kammer 2 20% Schwämme & 20% Ton & 50% Filtermaterial-Aquaclay
Kammer 3 Schwämme 200x50x3 cm mittlere Körnung
Kammer 4 Schwämme 200x50x3 cm mittlere Körnung
Kammer 5 50% Steine & 10% Matte 200x50x1 cm feine Körnung
Kammer 6 50% Steine & 10% Matte 200x50x1 cm feine Körnung


----------



## Kaje (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

Hallo Adam,

ich habe mir selber gerade einen Filter aus Regentonnen gebaut (4*200l) und dieses Filtervolumen benutze ich als rein biologischen Filterteil. Besorge dir einen richtigen Vorabscheider (bei der gepumpten Version kann ich dir den compact Sieve II) sehr ans Herz legen, der für dieses Geld sehr gute arbeit verrichtet. Wenn du dann eine gut funktionierende Grobschmutzabscheidung besitzt, brauchst Du dies nicht mehr in Deinen Tonnen tun und auch der Wartungsaufwand ist dann fast bei Null! Hat dann den Vorteil, dass Du Deine Regentonnen nur noch als rein biologische Filtereinheiten verwenden kannst.. Der Wasserlauf und wie das Wasser durch die Tonnen und deren Filtermedien geströmt wird, ist so vollkommen richtig und habe ich auch so umgesetzt.
Hier sehe ich aber noch Verbesserungsbedarf bei den Filtermedien. Welche Steine verwendest Du?!

Ich würde Vorschlagen (einem Vorabscheider vorrausgesetzt), die erste Tonne mit mittelfeinen Filtermatten, 4 weitere Tonnen mit dem 14er Helix (schwebende Version) und die letzte Tonne mit feinen Filtermatten zu bestücken! 

Verwende bei mir auch das erste mal das Filtermedium Helix auf anraten einiger User hier und bin begeistert. Nach nur 6 Tagen Laufzeit des gerade frisch zusammengebauten filters, ist mein Wasser kristallklar und die Bakterien scheinen sich auf dem Helix bereits jetzt schon sehr gut angesiedelt zu haben, da es nach Hinzugabe in die Tonne oben aufschwamm und nun bereits nach  nur 3 Tagen in den Tonnen dank zusätzlicher Belüftung in der Tonne schwebt. Der Reinigungsaufwand ist dank der zusätzlichen Belüftung gegen null und kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## adamadamo (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

Keine Fragen das meine Filtermedien recht schlecht sind aber aus Geldgründen muss ich erstmal mit denn was ich habe auskommen.
Imgrund habe ich auch ein recht klares und sauberes Wasser.
Daher ist Helix und Vorabscheider wie compact Sieve II erstmal nicht möglich.
Für Quellen wo man günstig Helix beziehen kann wäre ich dankbar. 

Mein Vorfilter oder Vorabscheider ist so wie auf dieser  Seite das erste Bild
die verwendeten stein sehe so in etwa ausBild

Somit in welcher Reinenfolge sollte die vorhanden Medien eingesetzt werden.


----------



## adamadamo (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

keine weiteren Vorschläge bzw. Tipps?

Mist ich muss langsam zu den "Filter" befühlen.


----------



## Olli.P (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

Hi Adam,

wenn's bisher so funktioniert hat, warum willst du dann jetzt was ändern....... 

Lass es so, wie's ist und wenn du auf Vorabscheider und __ Hel-X umsteigen kannst mach das................. :smoki


----------



## adamadamo (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

naja vielleicht kann man ja mit den vorhanden ein besseres Ergebnis erziehlen


----------



## KingLui (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

Kannst du nich diese Biobälle mit Einbauen die Kosten doch fast nix!!!!

Anstatt der Steine?????


----------



## Kaje (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

Das Problem bzw. eine optimierung sehe ich bei den Filtertonnen, die du einfach nur mit normalen Steinen gefüllt hast, da diese meiner Meinung nach so gut wie garnichts bringen, da diese fast keine Oberfläche für die Ansiedelung von Bakterien bieten können, da diese zu feinporig sind.--> Wenn sie überhaupt Poren zur Ansiedelung bieten und somit diese 2 Filtertonnen eigentlich zwecklos bzw. unnötig herumstehen.
Wenn es Dein Budget für ein anderes Filtermedium in diesen Tonnen wie Helix nicht zuläßt, was ich verstehen kann, dann mach doch wenigstens weitere Filtermatten hinein, da diese mehr bringen als diese Steine.


----------



## adamadamo (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

welches Filtermaterial ist besser? HFX 17 KLL - schwarz oder HFX 09 KL - schwarz

Beide sollen 63 Euro pro 100L Kosten (5 Euro Versand, wobei die entfallen da ich in der nähe wohne)

Oder kennt ihr bessere Angebote?


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

Hallo Adam,
ich sehe, Du hast fleißig bei "Stöhrs" recherchiert!  
Ich habe Ollis Ratschlag beherzigt, weißes __ Hel-X zu kaufen. Sein Argument war: man sieht besser, wenn es belastet ist. Nachdem ich nun weiß, das belastetes Hel-X nach unten sinkt, ist das nicht mehr so das Killerargument. Ich konnte dem Verkäufer aber kein rechtes statement abringen, was denn nun am schwarzen noch so anders ist.
Als Laie würde ich aber sagen: das schwarze ist mit Einsatz von Recycling-Material, einem weniger gut definierten Einsatzstoff, das weiße mit Einsatz reinen PE's hergestellt. Damit das Zeug unbelastet schwimmt und belastet "abtaucht", uss man Zusatzstoffe definiert einmischen. Wenn das Ausgangsmaterial weniger gut definiert ist, dann könnte (bitte den Konjunktiv unterstreichen, denn ich weiß es wirklich nicht! :beten) das schwarze Hel-X nicht so definiert in seiner Gerüstdichte sein. Für ein mechanisch bewegtes Filter ist das egal, für einen möglichst kompakten und gut funktionierenden Filter nicht so.
Soweit zur "Farbe". Je kleiner die Körper und um so höher die geschützte Oberfläche, desto effektiver das Material (in dieser Kategorie!). Allerdings um so höher die Kosten für Medien-Auflage und Ablauf.


----------



## Kaje (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

Hallo Adam & Rolf,

ich selbst benutze das schwarze Helix (14er) schwebend aus Recycling-Material und wollte mir eigentlich zuerst das weiße kaufen, aber nachdem hier im Forum immer wieder berichtet wurde, dass sich die Bakterien bei dem schwarzen Helix aufgrund des verwendeten Recycling Materials schneller  ansiedeln als beim weißen, habe ich mir dieses bestellt und in der Tat, dies war wirklich so..
als in meine Filtertonnen letzte Woche dienstag damit bestückt hatte, schwamm das schwarze Helix oben auf der Wasseroberfläche (logisch, da noch nicht von Bakterien besiedelt). Aber bereits nach 3 Tagen schwamm dies nicht mehr nur auf der Wasseroberfläche, sondern schwebte bereits schon zum Teil in den Tonnen.. Nach 5 Tagen schwebten kompl. alle Helixkörper im Wasser, was für mich ein Zeichen dafür ist, dass die Bakterien sich schon auf den Helixkörper gesetzt haben müssen, da diese durch das schweben im Vergleich zum schwimmenden Ursprungszustand nach der  Erstbefüllung nun schwerer sein muss.
Ich hatte mal gelesen, dass der einzigste Vorteil von dem weißen Helix sein soll, dass man dort optisch aufgrund der Verfärbung erkennen kann, ob sich am Helixkörper Bakterien angesiedelt haben -> beim schwarzen halt nicht, aber dies erkenne ich trotzdem daran , dass dies in der Tonne schwebt und nicht schwimmt 

Dies ist wohl eine Glaubensfrage und ich glaube bis auf die optischen unterschiede, dass es hier einen großen unterschied zwischen diesen beiden farblichen Ausführungen gibt.


----------



## adamadamo (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

So habe mir jetzt auf euren Rat 200L "__ Hel-X" HFX 17 KLL - schwarz gekauft.

Nun stellt sich mir die frage wie ich die Medien jetzt sortiere.^^

mein vorschlag wäre angelehnt an *Kaje* so:
Kammer 1 Vorfilter 3x Filterkartuschen + 20% Schwämme
Kammer 2 Schwämme 2x 200x50x3 cm mittlere Körnung (um den Ein- und Auslass gewickelt)
Kammer 3 Helix
Kammer 4 Helix
Kammer 5 50% Steine & 20% Filtermaterial-Aquaclay
Kammer 6 50% Steine & 20% Matte 2x 200x50x1 cm feine Körnung 

Wäre das so okay?

Muss ich den Helix eingentlich mit einer Luftpumpe bewegen?


----------



## adamadamo (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

Aktuell habe ich die Kammern so belegt.

Kammer 1 Vorfilter 3x Filterkartuschen + 20% Schwämme
Kammer 2 Schwämme 2x 200x50x3 cm mittlere Körnung (um den Ein- und Auslass gewickelt)
& 25L Filtermaterial-Aquaclay
Kammer 3 67L Helix HFX 17 KLL bewegt
Kammer 4 67L Helix HFX 17 KLL bewegt
Kammer 5 66L Helix HFX 17 KLL bewegt
Kammer 6 50% Steine & Matte 2x 200x50x1 cm feine Körnung 

Bin mal gespannt wie sie dich Wasserqualität verbessert, schliesslich habe ich für dass Helix mit Belüftung 350Euro investiert.^^


----------



## adamadamo (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

Eine Frage zum Helix.

Muss das Helix die ganze Zeit belüftet werden?


----------



## dabsen (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Filter für 8500L Teich Selbstbau*

Moin!

Hast du vll. Bilder zu deiner Vorfilterung?
Ich würde als erstes die Steine (was für Steine?) und das Aquaclay rausschmeissen, das zeug ist fürn Popo.

Beim Helx kommt es drauf an, was für welches du hast.
Wenns Schwebendes ist macht die Sauerstoffanreicherung Sinn, da die Bewegung eine reinigende Wirkung erziehlt und ausserdem noch förderlich fürs Bakterien-Wachstum ist. Ob es ständig notwendig ist probierst du dir am besten selbst aus.

gruß david


----------

